# Tall Hydrangeas for shade.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

As mentioned in another post, im looking for a tall hedge plant to make a "privacy screen" 
but the catch is..it has to grow in quite deep shade. the area is along a chain link fence, 
with maples and a big oak around. might get some direct evening light, as the sun sets. 
but mid-day will be quite shaded. 

My wife and I went to a Hydrangea class at the city garden center last night, and got a lot of 
good tips on growing hydrangeas! One common variety that does well around here (zone 6) and will 
take deep shade is 'Annabelle'.. 
I did some reading on Annabelle, and most say deep shade is fine, even for blooming, 
but they only get 4 to 5 feet tall maximum..I want taller!  
I would like to create a hedge like this: 

http://www.jaynecotten.com/images4/hydra_hedge1.jpg 

(I dont care about the color of the blooms..I think annabelle is all white, which would be fine.) 

So then I did more reading, and came across hydrangea paniculata. 
which I guess is a "peegee" ..a tree-like hydrangea: 

http://www.hydrangeashydrangeas.com/images/peegee18.jpg 

but I dont think it will do as well in the shade.. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 
and being the "tree-type" it might be open underneath..I would like it full and dense to the ground. 

so three questions.. 

1. how tall can Annabelle get? I think she is my best-bet for the shade. 
2. Are there any peegees (tree-type) that can take the shade? 
3. are all the peegees "open" around the bottom when mature? 

thanks! 
Scot


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/factsheets/shrubs/hydrangea_arborescen-annab.html


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, 
Not knowing anything about Hydra's do they stay evergreen and bushy all year or they they loose the leaves for the winter and become bare? 

Chas


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

They loose their leaves in the winter.


----------

